

B&N Release a Colour Nook - nagrom
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nookcolor/features/index.asp?cds2Pid=35583

======
devmonk
Pretty rad. Here are the specs:

[http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nookcolor/features/techspecs/i...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nookcolor/features/techspecs/index.asp?cds2Pid=35607)

The IPS display looks to be similar to the iPad's and is a full touch screen.
I doubt it is multi-touch, though. Odds are the glare will be worse than the
Kindle's now, but it looks like they did just about everything right. Kindle 3
buyer's remorse setting in...

~~~
nagrom
It strikes me as a competitor to the iPad more than the Kindle. I already have
an iPad, so I am not so interested in this, but I think it's a radical
decision to move away from e-Ink. This strikes me as B&N giving up and
admitting that they cannot compete with the success of the Kindle.

~~~
jmelloy
I don't think I'd go that far. I think it's trying to differentiate itself
from the Kindle, but they're still selling the E-Ink ones. The E-Ink screen is
a big selling point for me with an e-reader ... if I wanted a tablet I'd buy
an iPad. So I'm not sure where this fits in the market.

